# DraftExpress 2006 Updated Mock



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Just updated today. Was wondering what you all though about it. Somethings that caught my eye:

1. Lamarcus Aldridge - that's highest I've seen him
3. Rudy Gay - that's the lowest I've seen him
8. Brandon Rush - eveyone still think he's a one-and-done guy?
9. JJ Redick - never thought I'd see him in the top 10
12. Al Horford - got a Gator-insider over there @ DX  No bashing this pick though. He's a great big man
23. Daniel Gibson - thank you for not having him anywhere near the lottery. you may still being a bit generous
59. Allan Ray - has his stock dropped?

Complete 2006 Mock


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

TM said:


> Just updated today. Was wondering what you all though about it. Somethings that caught my eye:
> 
> 1. Lamarcus Aldridge - that's highest I've seen him
> 3. Rudy Gay - that's the lowest I've seen him
> ...


i think based on potential aldridge and bargnani(italy) will probably be at the top. thats fine with me, i dont want my boy morrison getting any undue pressure on him, top 5 will be just fine. i dont know if its a tribute to redick that he's that high or a sign that its a week draft. rush needs to stay at kansas for a few years like all the other jayhwak frosh.


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

Never seen Horford play, but he sounds like another Hakim Warrick, so I'm confused as to why he's so high on the boards.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Casual said:


> Never seen Horford play, but he sounds like another Hakim Warrick, so I'm confused as to why he's so high on the boards.



Weaker draft. At least that is the way it looks now. Warrick would almost assuredly be top 10 in the draft this year and probably in the middle or lower half of that top 10.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Horford reminds me nothing of Warrick really. Warrick was a super skinny 3/4 tweener while Horford is definitely a power forward and has a huge frame and the bulk to prove it. If there is anyone he reminds me of right now, its Jamaal Magloire.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

TM said:


> Just updated today. Was wondering what you all though about it. Somethings that caught my eye:
> 
> 1. Lamarcus Aldridge - that's highest I've seen him


Not sure if you will see him any higher 



> 3. Rudy Gay - that's the lowest I've seen him


Take out the one game against Arkansas, and really how impressive has he looked this year? Enough to already be a lock for the #1 spot? I don't think so. How the top of this draft plays out will likely depend on who gets lucky in the lottery. 



> 8. Brandon Rush - eveyone still think he's a one-and-done guy?


I dont think he has been incredible or anything, but he definitely hasn't been disappionting considering he's just a freshman. He's still a very big and long shooting guard with awesome athletic ability, deep range and an outstanding feel for the game. Sounds like the making of a lottery pick to me. Take a look at his shooting percentages. The guy is unselfish almost to a fault, exactly the opposite of what most people would have expected from him. 

But yeah, we definitely are in a problem once we get past the top 7. I think numbers 8-20 could easily go in any order imaginable if the draft were held today. Some guys need to step up here and establish themselves as late lottery prospects in the next few months. 



> 9. JJ Redick - never thought I'd see him in the top 10


Neither did I, but look how the man has been playing. Incredible.



> 12. Al Horford - got a Gator-insider over there @ DX  No bashing this pick though. He's a great big man


If I was a real Gator fan, I would put him on the 2008 mock draft 

Horf is a beast, though, he's really got the entire package. 




> 23. Daniel Gibson - thank you for not having him anywhere near the lottery. you may still being a bit generous


Funny, I heard this today from someone real close to Gibson. We were laughing at you know who for still having him in the top 5. 



> 59. Allan Ray - has his stock dropped?


I dunno. Did he really have any stock to begin with? 

Complete 2006 Mock[/QUOTE]


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

There aren't many of these guys who you would think can much of an immediate impact at the next level.I really think that Morrison is the best prospect on the board and then Aldridge.Rando looks pretty overrated based on his performance thus far.

As for Reddick I wouldn't have thought he could be chosen that high until I looked at this mock.Really he is going to at the least play a long time in the NBA and many of those other guys don't offer that much promise.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

It's really incredible, but Redick has done everything he possibly could have done and then some to make it into the NBA. And it's also a weak draft class. The kid deserves top 10 at this point and I would feel sad if he fell out of the lottery.

And by the way, until roughly the start of ACC play last season, I hated JJ. He has won me over more than any other player I can remember.


----------



## tbp82 (Dec 7, 2005)

I can't see where you guys say I don't see anybody who can impact and blah blah blah. Look at the past few drafts. Last year #1 pick Andrew Bogut-8.3 points 7.6 rbs. those numbers are not great but no one is saying oh no he is not worthy of the first pick. There isn't any reason why Larmarcus Aldridge if healthy can't become one of the best bigs in the league at worst his numbers will be better than Andrew Bogut's. Furthermore, Channing Frye isn't exactly a slouch and I would say Aldridge is better than he was in college. Gay has franchise potential. Rondo should be a decent point guard. This should be a decent draft. Oh yeah to the people who are saying that draftexpress having Aldridge number 1 he is number one is some others as well.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Redick is drafted over Randy Foye or Allan Ray (in the top 10 no less) that GM will be fired within a year. 

Allan Ray at No. 59? I mean seriously.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Paul Millsap = Nations Best Kept Secret

I have a scouting report on him here


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> If Redick is drafted over Randy Foye or Allan Ray (in the top 10 no less) that GM will be fired within a year.
> 
> Allan Ray at No. 59? I mean seriously.


Mike Gansey above him no less!!!!


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Paul Millsap = Nations Best Kept Secret
> 
> I have a scouting report on him here




not really a secret... many already know abt him.
he was mr basketball for louisiana i think.
brandon bass din achieve tt in 2003. yet brandon was an all american outta hs


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I was pretty impressed with Aldridge the one time that I saw parts of him against Duke. Even though he got outplayed by Shelden Williams at times, Aldridge looked pretty smooth and rebounded well. He has loads of potential and I can see why everyone's talking about him. One guy I've seen a couple times though is Adam Morrison. One word: stud. He has that scorers mentality and just knows how to play the game. He just has it. He's gonna be a top 5 pick no doubt, maybe even top 3. I want to see Charlotte grab him!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brandon Rush is a mix of his brothers , Jaron and Kareem, Has Jarons athleticism and Kareems shooting ability , Brandon will be big in the league some day .


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

HKF said:


> If Redick is drafted over Randy Foye or Allan Ray (in the top 10 no less) that GM will be fired within a year.
> 
> Allan Ray at No. 59? I mean seriously.


Disagree about Redick, but I do respect your opinion since you've been right about a LOT of guys in the past. Not sure he is going to end up as an NBA star, but I do think he will get drafted in the late lottery if he keeps playing the way he has so far this year. Would love to hear who you realistically think should be ranked above Redick right now in that 8-15 range, based on their where their stock is ATM.

I will try to watch Ray a little closer next time Villanova is on. Maybe I'm crazy, but I look at that team as basically being UNSCOUTABLE. Nothing they do is remotely close to anything that goes on in the NBA, all their players are playing out of position, they run so many gimmicks and wreak so much havoc with those 4 guards that its almost impossible for me to get a read on any of those dudes properly. That's why I hope Ray and maybe Foye come to Portsmouth/Chicago.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Foye and Ray are combo guards. Allan Ray is the better player though, because he's more unselfish, rebounds, defends.

Basically they are third guards. Redick being taken in the lottery when he's a backup guard at the SG position (he can't ever play the 1 for even a little bit) doesn't make any sense. Ray, I equate to a poor man's Ben Gordon, although he plays more defense. Foye, I feel has a lot of Fat Lever to his game, but sometimes I am disappointed with his shot selection.

I personally feel Ray is their best pro prospect (and very akin to Gordon's junior year), but Kyle Lowry is right on his heels IMO.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

For example, was Redick better than Luther Head? I would say a big fat no. Ray and Foye are very similiar to Head and if Head was coming out this year, he'd be picked before JJ.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Reddick is three times as good as Luther Head and the only questions about his ability to translate into the pro game are on defense.If Reddick goes to a team like Charlotte that desperately needs a SG he's going to have a great chance to be a star.In other circumstances he's likely going to be limited to a backup role.There's no sense in talking about him playing PG as that would take away his scoring ability and his scoring ability is what will keep in the NBA for a long time.Honestly comparing Reddick to Head really brings your credibility into question.There are proven facts to be considered and these facts say that Head was only a mediocre college player who is no more than a mediocre NBA player.Reddick is one of the top three players in the college game and he has a chance to be a good NBA player regardless of his limitations.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Redick is three times as good as Luther Head? 

Redick's going to be a star?  

Well, I'm not an I told you so guy, but I will be back to bump this ridiculous thread next year and the year after that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Diable said:


> Reddick is three times as good as Luther Head and the only questions about his ability to translate into the pro game are on defense.If Reddick goes to a team like Charlotte that desperately needs a SG he's going to have a great chance to be a star.In other circumstances he's likely going to be limited to a backup role.There's no sense in talking about him playing PG as that would take away his scoring ability and his scoring ability is what will keep in the NBA for a long time.Honestly comparing Reddick to Head really brings your credibility into question.There are proven facts to be considered and these facts say that Head was only a mediocre college player who is no more than a mediocre NBA player.Reddick is one of the top three players in the college game and he has a chance to be a good NBA player regardless of his limitations.



Just to reiterate. What you've done in college has no bearing on what you'll do in the pros? Do you honestly think Redick will be more than a standstill shooter in the NBA? If you do think he will be more, then you need to watch more NBA games closely and see Redick will be rendered null and void on the pro level, unless he plays with someone who can get him open looks all day, because he's not creating space in the pros.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> Just to reiterate. What you've done in college has no bearing on what you'll do in the pros? Do you honestly think Redick will be more than a standstill shooter in the NBA? If you do think he will be more, then you need to watch more NBA games closely and see Redick will be rendered null and void on the pro level, unless he plays with someone who can get him open looks all day, because he's not creating space in the pros.


good points, i dont really like his game at the next level mainly because he doesnt make anyone around him better, he's a below average passer and doesnt seem willing to get others involved. had he worked on becoming a pg during his time at duke i think a better case could be made for him as a high pick. i think his projected postion in the lottery only confirms the lack of depth there is out there.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> Mike Gansey above him no less!!!!


:laugh: I love Mike Gansey! Not in the NBA, but man what a great college player.

JJ Redick will be one of the best role players in the history of the NBA. He could come off the bench at any time and go 8-9 on three pointers and carry a team for short periods of time. You don't really need to create space in the NBA if you have a stroke that good because the sad truth is a lot of NBA players don't really play too much defense and if you put your best defender on Redick, you're leaving a much better all around player covered by a lesser defender. I would take him and not think twice around #20 and while I probably wouldn't take him as high, I can understand him going late lottery.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> :laugh: I love Mike Gansey! Not in the NBA, but man what a great college player.
> 
> JJ Redick will be one of the best role players in the history of the NBA. He could come off the bench at any time and go 8-9 on three pointers and carry a team for short periods of time. You don't really need to create space in the NBA if you have a stroke that good because the sad truth is a lot of NBA players don't really play too much defense and if you put your best defender on Redick, you're leaving a much better all around player covered by a lesser defender. I would take him and not think twice around #20 and while I probably wouldn't take him as high, I can understand him going late lottery.


This is not true. And you will look foolish a year from now from saying a statement like this. Peja Stojakovic is a much better shooter then Redick and can be completely taken out of a game. So can Salim Stoudamire, who is also a better shooter than Redick.

Redick doesn't need the best defensive player on him.

If you're playing Memphis and he has Mike Miller or Shane Battier on him, do you really think they won't stay with him and make him put the ball on the floor?

Have you guys ever heard of scouting reports? Do you think he's just going toget open looks? I mean are you kidding me? The NBA doesn't allow guys like Redick constant open looks. Fred Hoiberg, until he played with Kevin Garnett, never ever got open looks. 

Redick better hope he plays with a superstar, but even then, the only thing he can do is shoot on the pro level. If you hug him defensively, which any pro caliber swingman can do, he won't get good looks. He has no ability to separate from his defender at the pro level.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> This is not true. And you will look foolish a year from now from saying a statement like this. Peja Stojakovic is a much better shooter then Redick and can be completely taken out of a game. So can Salim Stoudamire, who is also a better shooter than Redick.
> 
> Redick doesn't need the best defensive player on him.
> 
> ...


i agree with most of what you just typed.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I like Reddick a lot but I think the only way get gets real burn in the NBA is if he's on a team with Shaq or Tim Duncan or a future dominant low post position player...

I wont underestimate him because even as a fan of his he has continued to improve and impress me...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

The thing that will get Redick drafted in the first round is that he already has a clear role. There is no developing necessary with him. I totally see roleplayer when it comes to Redick, but he's still likely to go in the top 15. Hell, he's a much better prospect than Juan Dixon was. Dixon was a top 15 pick, and is still a contributor in the league.

Many teams are realistic enough to realize that the next Michael Jordan isn't going to be available at #15. If they can get some good production from a mid-late first round pick, they will gobble that player up. 

I see JJ Redick being a great roleplayer in the league. He can come off of screens, create space for others, and not even touch the ball until he's ready to shoot the dagger. I see Allen Ray as more of a guy that thrives with the ball in his hands. Not always easy with the increased talent level in the NBA...

As for the comment about Stoyakovic, that is a very shortsighted viewpoint. You can stop anybody in the NBA except for Shaq if you give the player enough attention. Basketball is all about taking advantage of matchups, and if you are going to shut down Stoyakovic, other players are going to be open. If your 6th man (Redick) requires extra attention, he doesn't have to hit a bunch of 3's to be doing his job. 

People seem to think that you have to be a future star to get taken in the first round. That has never been the case, and never will be the case.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> This is not true. And you will look foolish a year from now from saying a statement like this. Peja Stojakovic is a much better shooter then Redick and can be completely taken out of a game. So can Salim Stoudamire, who is also a better shooter than Redick.
> 
> Redick doesn't need the best defensive player on him.
> 
> ...



you sure got a lot of "if's" in that post to be so sure of yourself.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Korver is terrible, not even half the shooter or even player of Redick, and he doesn't play with any notable post player. He can't create his own shot either, and it's not like he's a big guy like Bonner who can just shoot over most guys on the outside. He just got a HUGE contract and requires attention. If you give him that attention, you can't help on AI, if you help on AI, you leave the shooter open. Most teams have a guy who can drive, draw, and dish to the open shooter. And also most teams have a big guy that can run the pick and roll with JJ, and he's pretty good off those.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

HKF said:


> ?
> 
> Have you guys ever heard of scouting reports? Do you think he's just going toget open looks? I mean are you kidding me? The NBA doesn't allow guys like Redick constant open looks. Fred Hoiberg, until he played with Kevin Garnett, never ever got open looks.
> 
> Redick better hope he plays with a superstar, but even then, the only thing he can do is shoot on the pro level. If you hug him defensively, which any pro caliber swingman can do, he won't get good looks. He has no ability to separate from his defender at the pro level.


Then what exactly is the point of running behind a screen? Is it just a form of cardio for the fun of it? Who have you seen that runs better without the ball to get open?

Rip and Reggie seemed to make pretty good careers running off screens. And don't tell me he can't put the ball on the floor. How does he get to the line 6+ times a game? On 3s?

And you can argue that Redick's as good a shooter as Salim. His FT stats show he is purer and the nature of his FGA were more contested than salim's accounting for his lower %.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

While I would normally agree with HKF about Redick, the fact that another player with what should be obvious flaws as Frye is able to contribute so much has me so completely befuddled I'm not sure what to think about Redick.


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

While Redick is obviously not going to be projected as a 20 ppg scorer in the NBA, scouts and GMs will know he probably won't be as effective but still take him early. Why? Because he has almost mastered skills that most players will never have: shooting and being effective off the ball. Simply having him on the court changes the way you have to defend a team, even in the NBA. He won't score as much because he won't have the ball in his hands all the time, but he can change the game in other ways, which is more than I can say for plenty of NBA draft prospects. That's not to mention his charisma and intensity. He gets harassed just about everywhere he goes and looks like he loves it.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

If Kyle Korver can contribute on an NBA floor, surely JJ can? I'm not a massive fan of his, but his shooting skills are not to be snuffed at.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kyle Korver is about as good a 3 point specialist as you'll find in the NBA....and averaging 10 ppg off the bench is pretty efficient for a backup.....He is the ideal NBA 6th man...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Korver starts. Give Redick 35 minutes a night in the NBA and he's going to at least match Korver's 12/4/2.5 right now. He'll have more space in the NBA than he gets now. He'll probably shoot more than one free throw each game too and definitely will shoot better than 72% from FT.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

JJ Redick = Voshon Lenard

I think JJ Redick will get drafted in the 1st round, but as with all great shooters his stay in the NBA is contigent on the personel around him. JJ Redick has really improved his game from being strictly a spot up shooter in college, but in order for him to suceed in the NBA he will be relagated to a Voshon Lenard type of role. The are numerous players in the league who have one skill which is shooting and have suceeded. I think the best sitation for Redick will be on a veteran team like the Pistons or Heat that need a shooter.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Korver starts. Give Redick 35 minutes a night in the NBA and he's going to at least match Korver's 12/4/2.5 right now. * He'll have more space in the NBA than he gets now.* He'll probably shoot more than one free throw each game too and definitely will shoot better than 72% from FT.


Are you crazy? How do you figure? Maybe if he plays on a team like the Heat, but he won't get more space than he does now.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Diable said:


> Reddick is three times as good as Luther Head and the only questions about his ability to translate into the pro game are on defense.If Reddick goes to a team like Charlotte that desperately needs a SG he's going to have a great chance to be a star.In other circumstances he's likely going to be limited to a backup role.There's no sense in talking about him playing PG as that would take away his scoring ability and his scoring ability is what will keep in the NBA for a long time.Honestly comparing Reddick to Head really brings your credibility into question.There are proven facts to be considered and these facts say that Head was only a mediocre college player who is no more than a mediocre NBA player.Reddick is one of the top three players in the college game and he has a chance to be a good NBA player regardless of his limitations.


 I don't see what JJ has done to distinguish himself from the Eddie House's or Salim Stoudamire's of the league. It really isn't easy for 6'3 guys who can't penetrate to score in the league. The comparisons to Reggie and Hamilton are invalid, they have legitimate size and length.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

sMaK said:


> Are you crazy? How do you figure? Maybe if he plays on a team like the Heat, but he won't get more space than he does now.


Broader 3 point arc = more space being used = more spacing for players = more space for Redick.

Plus he won't be the go to guy on his team, the defense of his opponent will be focused on shutting down the superstar on his team, so when the defense collapses on that superstar, Redick can get open looks. He might not get more space from his defender, in fact he won't, but he can't create his shot in college anyway, so it's not like a defender is going to take away his ability to create off the dribble. He finds ways to score that don't involve beating a defender one on one, regardless of if that defender is some garbage kid on Drexel or Ron Artest.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I don't see what JJ has done to distinguish himself from the Eddie House's or Salim Stoudamire's of the league. It really isn't easy for 6'3 guys who can't penetrate to score in the league. The comparisons to Reggie and Hamilton are invalid, they have legitimate size and length.


But how do they get their open shots most of the time? How does JJ?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> While I would normally agree with HKF about Redick, the fact that another player with what should be obvious flaws as Frye is able to contribute so much has me so completely befuddled I'm not sure what to think about Redick.


It probably doesn't help at all that I messaged him on myspace and told him that he still has a soft rep heading into the league and I think he's going to be a bust.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> It probably doesn't help at all that I messaged him on myspace and told him that he still has a soft rep heading into the league and I think he's going to be a bust.


If you think he's soft, than he must have a soft reputation... :laugh:


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

HKF said:


> It probably doesn't help at all that I messaged him on myspace and told him that he still has a soft rep heading into the league and I think he's going to be a bust.



That's what I texted to Danny Granger. Lookin' strong on that one.

:biggrin:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HKF said:


> If Redick is drafted over Randy Foye or Allan Ray (in the top 10 no less) that GM will be fired within a year.


If Joe Joe Forte...errr...J.J. Redick gets drafted in the top ten I may spit up my spleen laughing.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> If Joe Joe Forte...errr...J.J. Redick gets drafted in the top ten I may spit up my spleen laughing.


please tell my you didn't just compare that jailbird to JJ Redick


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

That jailbird was a better college player at a younger age than J.J ...

Player A: 20.9 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 3.5 apg - 45% FG%

Player B: 21.8 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 2.6 apg - 41% FG%

Both players were named First Team All-America, but one of them single handedly took his team the Final Four, one player has never played well in the NCAA tournament. Player A is also two years younger entering the draft than Player B.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

That wasn't meant as a shot at Redick by the way, but the Forte comparison is very valid. People forget just how good he was in college, dude was an AWESOME college player and his professional failure has clouded people's remembrance of how good his two years at UNC were.

Great college players can be titanic failures in the NBA, and nobody is immune to it. It's a valid question to ask about Redick.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

vadimivich said:


> That jailbird was a better college player at a younger age than J.J ...
> 
> Player A: 20.9 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 3.5 apg - 45% FG%
> 
> ...


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Whoever thinks Redick is a better rebounder and passer than Korver is vastly underrating Korver's rebounding and passing abilities.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I like JJ and I like Korver and I think that if JJ can be the player Korver is, he deserves a lottery pick.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

vadimivich said:


> That jailbird was a better college player at a younger age than J.J ...
> 
> Player A: 20.9 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 3.5 apg - 45% FG%
> 
> ...


To me that lets me know exactly how valuable it is for a player to be "clutch". If you take a player with a reputation for being clutch over someone just as good you shouldn't expect more. Which upholds why Peyton is better than Brady regardless of rings; rings are a team effort. Anyone can be clutch and anyone can choke.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm having a hard time getting a read on redick's pro potential. the fact its a weak draft pushes him up but how far up is the question. i sort of compare his potential to that of a ben gordon, gordon is undersized for the 2 and has decent but not great passing and ball handling skills. gordon is a better athlete than j.j but his basketball i.q. like redick's is his biggest asset.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

shookem said:
 

> I like JJ and I like Korver and I think that if JJ can be the player Korver is, he deserves a lottery pick.



if JJ is like Korver then there no way he's going to be a lottery pick.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

BigMac said:


> if JJ is like Korver then there no way he's going to be a lottery pick.


Okay, first off, I think Korver is a better overall player (rebounding, passing, defense) than Redick, but Redick is a bit faster and has a smoother stroke. 

But hypothetically IF JJ were to be just like Korver in the NBA, why the hell wouldn't he be picked in the lottery??


----------

